# What is your prefered music source?



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I flip between my own playlists and SiriusXM.
I default to my Apple Music playlists, depending on mood.
If a pax gets in that I think may not like my current music, I'll switch to the one of the preset stereotyping stations.

Would anyone be interested in sharing some of their playlists for the the streaming services?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

While Ubering: FM radio fixed on a contemporary mix station, no changes or aux cord allowed.
While driving for myself: 50/50 mix of same radio station and my phone's mp3 albums.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I use FM right now but prefer xm/sirius but have been torturing sales reps as they dont seem to give me what I want anymore for like $1.75 a month

I would love to use spotify fulltime but cant filter the curse words


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer (Sep 5, 2018)

Pandora on either the 70s, 80s, or 90s....until they ask for something else. Fox ANYTHING and rap are strictly verboten!


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I am 100% behind you on with the no FOX anything. I’m okay with select rap, but really anti country.


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer (Sep 5, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I am 100% behind you on with the no FOX anything. I'm okay with select rap, but really anti country.


See I'd listen to all the twangin my wife stole my truck and ran away with my dog songs all day long before you'd ever hear rap in my car.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

XM channel 68, The Spa. I've been told repeatedly how nice the music is.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> XM channel 68, The Spa. I've been told repeatedly how nice the music is.


I keep 68 as preset #2. My personal favorite is 33, First Wave.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Flash Drive mostly.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

I like Pandora's Oscar Peterson channel. Amazon Music's Cool Jazz is also good.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Mostly YouTube and Google Play during the rides. My favorite music at this point is Synthwave so I always just have a channel by NewRetroWave playing. It’s “safe for work” and I haven’t had a negative response to it yet.

Podcasts and audiobooks in between rides usually.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

SiriusXM mainly. Every once in awhile I'll use the free version of Spotify.



Kodyhead said:


> I use FM right now but prefer xm/sirius but have been torturing sales reps as they dont seem to give me what I want anymore for like $1.75 a month
> 
> I would love to use spotify fulltime but cant filter the curse words


Dang, they gave it to you for that little? It's like $5 a month that they'll go down to. 6 months for $30 is the special rate.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I use Amazon and for early mornings I’ll use a “crafty afternoon” playlist, for afternoons I use a “cleaning the house” playlist. They’re not songs I even know but they seem to be liked by pax.

I had Sirius and loved it but didn’t want to pay for it any longer.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

From some reason streaming sounds like crap in my prius so I stick to SiriusXM, usually the smooth jazz station.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My pax can change the radio in my car to what they like, but I also have it set up so they can connect by bluetooth to my car radio if they want.


----------



## maverik5225 (Nov 24, 2017)

I live in a college town, so its Pandora Today's Hits. No aux cord. However that can backfire too. Last time i said no aux cord, I had 4 drunk college coeds playing music via a phone speaker and they were all singing at the top of their lungs.


----------



## PoorerThanAdui (Jul 31, 2016)

As a pax in a black car it’s almost always NPR. 

In my own, I usually go FM HD classical and ask if the pax have a preference. Almost all the sober ones say no.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

AM radio.


----------



## buzzoven (Aug 2, 2018)

For me it's either Slayer or NPR.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have an HD radio in my car and my city has some great stations on HD2 sub channels, all with no commercials. Only downside is that the HD2 stations don't go as far as the main FM stations. So pretty much, any "long trips" I have to choose a different source, usually it's streaming the same HD2 stations


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a 8GB USB Drive...with folders...everything from Chopin, Pearl Jam, to 2Pac and Michael Jackson

I use the steering wheel controls...saves on data and all my music can be encoded much higher than streaming bitrates.

I LOVE MY TUNES!!!


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

I use Amazon. They have everything. Had these kids turn me on to Avicii. I play the True album. I play it low level for most and a little louder if younger. Most seem to like it. I ask but most don't give a preference. I have no problem if they want to play their own. I have them give me their phone and connect bluetooth.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I use iHeart radio... Just put on a local top 40 station.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Apple Music for my smooth Jazz fix. Also have a USB stick with albums; I’ll swap between the two.

Also, TuneIn radio for any football/sports stuff


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I stream Pandora for myself, Radio.net for live European Stations.
Got HD Radio, (too many commercials) and a 32 Gig Flashcard in my System for all kinds of Music.
Got one Folder on it named "Pax". 

For longer hauls, I got Video Screens in my Headrests, and Folks can choose between 12-15 Movies.


----------



## RychusRkr (Oct 1, 2018)

no talk or news radio, not wanting to go political which that will surely lead.
gave in twice to later night rides that wanted a rap station, I reluctantly gave in the name of customer satisfaction, but I was completely miserable the entire trips listening to that horrible dribble, was in a bad mood for hours after and neither ride gave me any tip or wanted to talk at all. Now I am firm on just playing my IPOD shuffle which includes every kind of music from all eras except rap and country and the choice from now on is listen to my music shuffle or silence. yes can and will forward a song that they may not like but NO more rap or country... sorry fans of those genres...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I use FM right now but prefer xm/sirius but have been torturing sales reps as they dont seem to give me what I want anymore for like $1.75 a month
> 
> I would love to use spotify fulltime but cant filter the curse words


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


>


Awesome they must of changed it recently


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


>


Yeah.. this is definitely new. I canceled my subscription because this filter didn't exist. Will have to revisit now. Thanks steveK2016 . Five stars for you;-)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Awesome they must of changed it recently





FrankLStanton said:


> Yeah.. this is definitely new. I canceled my subscription because this filter didn't exist. Will have to revisit now. Thanks steveK2016 . Five stars for you;-)


My pleasure. I've had Spotify subscription for almost 3 years and I am pretty sure I've always had that option since I first got into Spotify. Maybe 2 years...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I have always preferred live music so I keep a mariachi band in the trunk. On the their day off I play a kazoo for my pax.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I play no music driving with pax - also decline their aux request


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Amazon Prime Music with Alexa is pretty good, you just tell it what to play or there are stations. However, when my daughter wanted something new, it said you need to pay for a subscription. Lots of choices and an easy interface. Free if you know someone with an amazon prime membership, they are free I think for college kids.


----------



## AdrianG001 (Oct 1, 2018)

Personally i prefer using my remotely accessible citrix xendesktop on my smartphone as i have loaded my favorite songs and videos there which keep me entertained always  

Regards,
Adrian Gates
Technical Consultant - Apps4Rent


----------



## crabby12 (Oct 16, 2018)

Pandora's Oscar Peterson channel is my favorite one


----------



## Ian Hobbs (Sep 19, 2018)

For some reason when my phone is connected to BT, it disables the sounds that the uber app makes while music is playing on like Apple Music or something so I would find myself missing some pings so I turned off BT and just went straight FM radio. I switch between the 2 pop stations and the classic rock station, turned down low enough to where its more like ambient background noise, unless they ask me to turn it up


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

I usually do Pandora (Beta Band, Outkast, Traveling Wilburys, Colin Hay). If the conversation still and it's a kind of long trip and I think the pax might like it, I switch to standup (John Mulaney, Tig Notaro, Hannibal Buress, Maria Bamford).


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The first thing my car does when you pair your phone to it via bluetooth is to download all your contacts so it you can use the built-in phone system. Informing a pax of that pretty much stops requests to take control of my stereo.


----------

